

The Parable of the Toaster - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheParableOfTheToaster.html?HN

======
wccrawford
And the people wisely had the king beheaded for specifying implementation
details instead of just asking for what he wanted and letting the -engineer-
design it.

